# iBasso D7 vs Audioengine D1 vs?<200$



## melis123

*[size=12.0pt]iBasso D7[/size]*
*[size=10.0pt]True 24Bit/192K USB-DAC, supports bit for bit decoding.[/size]*
[size=10.0pt]*- Asynchronous USB transfer*[/size]
*- WM8740 DAC chip*
*- Up to 24Bit/192K coaxial output*
*- RCA output and Line out.*
*- Built-in +/- 5V class A headphone amplfiier that run off of USB power*
*- Full aluminum case*
*- Measures 60W*93L*22H (mm), and weights 108g*


   
   
_*[size=12.0pt]Audioengine D1[/size]*_

  DAC typeual Mode USB and Optical (SPDIF)Inputs:USB/Optical (SPDIF)Outputs:RCA stereo/3.5mm headphoneD/A converter:AKM4396Optical receiver:CS8416USB controller:TI1020BUSB:Type 1.1 or aboveFull-scale output:2.0V RMS (RCA and Headphone)Output impedance:47 ohms RCA, 10 ohms headphonePower source:USB 5VPower requirements:200mAUSB power filtering:2-stage redundant regulationSNR:>110dbTHD+N:<0.002%Crosstalk:<-85dbFrequency response:10Hz - 25KHz +/- 0.5dbInput bit depth:up to 24 bitsInput data rate:up to 192KS/s (optical), 96KS/s (USB)Product dimensions:3.5x4x1"Shipping weight:1.0lbs (0.5kg)
   

   
   
  what is the best BUY?


----------



## bluishgreen

I'm looking at these two as well.  I've read a couple review threads on each individual one, but am still trying to assess how they compare.  I'm just looking for a portable (as in laptop/bag portable, not media player/pocket portable) to use with my MacBook Air that would be a decent upgrade from the Fiio E10, which is OK for the price, but is still a little muddled to me.
   
  I'm particularly trying to see which one has a blacker background, is more neutral, and how the soundstages compare to each other, and/or how either compares to the E10 if anyone happens to have one of these and the E10.  I've seen people mention the D7's being somewhat neutral and with good soundstage, but in a more general sense than a comparative sense.
   
  In terms of features, from what I'm reading/seeing, the D1 doesn't appear to have a gain switch, while the D7 does.  The D1 has an optical input, although that doesn't matter to me since the MacBook Air doesn't have the analog/optical combo output that the MacBook Pro has--it is purely analog on the MBA, so I'd only be using USB anyway.  Looks like the D7 is a bit smaller in size, although the weight is trickier, since the AE website lists the D1's weight (~500g) as "shipping weight", so it's hard to properly compare vs the D7 (108g).
   
  In comparing the review threads for each here, I'm seeing more people with technical issues with the AE D1--a couple people having to workout "popping" noise from power interference (I think they all managed to fix everything in the end, but it still seems overly sensitive to begin with) and a couple mentions about non-linear volume "jumps" at lower levels--but I'm just going by what I read here.  Maybe someone with more experience with them knows more here...
   
  Right now I'm using Beyer dt880 & dt990--both 250ohms.  The dt990's already have more than enough color for me (although I only use them about 1/4 of the time) which is why I want something neutral.  I also keep looking at the JDSLabs O2 and C421 amps, but since I don't want to get into daisy chaining separate DACs and amps in a "portable" solution, I'm not sure how much quality I'd lose running those straight from the MBA's (mid-2011) headphone port, so I'm still leaning towards another DAC/amp combo for under $200.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## burgunder

I haven't heard the Audioengine D1 but I can say that the Ibasso D7 has a really good soundstage and good detail too(I noticed some coughing in the begining of Taxman and You won't see me with The Beatles and some other details in REM New adventures in Hi-fi)
  Actually I don't think I will upgrade my headphone setup with the D7 and modded Fostex T50rp before I have gotten myself some new speakers and amp use in my office, which is also my main listening room.


----------



## oneway23

Can I throw the E17 in here also?  I'm trying to decide between these three.


----------



## bluishgreen

Quote: 





burgunder said:


> I haven't heard the Audioengine D1 but I can say that the Ibasso D7 has a really good soundstage and good detail too(I noticed some coughing in the begining of Taxman and You won't see me with The Beatles and some other details in REM New adventures in Hi-fi)
> Actually I don't think I will upgrade my headphone setup with the D7 and modded Fostex T50rp before I have gotten myself some new speakers and amp use in my office, which is also my main listening room.


 


  I actually decided to go with the D7, and ordered one Sun evening.  Although, I still haven't received any correspondence from them (now mid-day, Tue).  I saw on their website that they were closed for a week or so for their New Years, which means my order was on the first day back after this, so maybe there is some backlog of work or something, but I'm not sure if this delay is normal to with them.  After ordering, how long was it before you received a shipping (or any) notice from Ibasso?
   
  My PayPal account has the transaction as "completed".  Although Ibasso's website was somewhat flakey--I had to go through the order twice because the device disappeared from my shopping cart on the confirmation page the first time--not sure if because of a timeout while typing my address info or because I was using Chrome.  The second time I switched to Firefox and didn't have the same issue, but now I'm a bit worried whether the order went through OK...


----------



## bluishgreen

Quote: 





bluishgreen said:


> I actually decided to go with the D7, and ordered one Sun evening.  Although, I still haven't received any correspondence from them (now mid-day, Tue).  I saw on their website that they were closed for a week or so for their New Years, which means my order was on the first day back after this, so maybe there is some backlog of work or something, but I'm not sure if this delay is normal to with them.  After ordering, how long was it before you received a shipping (or any) notice from Ibasso?
> 
> My PayPal account has the transaction as "completed".  Although Ibasso's website was somewhat flakey--I had to go through the order twice because the device disappeared from my shopping cart on the confirmation page the first time--not sure if because of a timeout while typing my address info or because I was using Chrome.  The second time I switched to Firefox and didn't have the same issue, but now I'm a bit worried whether the order went through OK...


 

  
  OK--a bit funny.  To the very second, just as I hit the "submit" button here on my last message, my email indicator goes off, with an email from Ibasso that my order has shipped!  Hopefully will be here on Thu.


----------



## Swatcsi

I was looking at these two as well and was wondering which is the best in this price range sub-$250, very knew to this whole portable thing


----------



## skyline315

I'm pretty much in the same boat.  I wish the d7 had a wall adapter option, but it still seems like a nice value overall.
   
  Should we throw the HUD-MX1 into the mix?


----------



## ringyring

Just bumping this to see if anyone has an answer yet.


----------



## melis123

[size=9pt]I am disappointed at the iBasso D7 the analogue output has no volume regulation.[/size]
  [size=9pt]so i can not connected to my active monitor loudspeakers.[/size]
  [size=9pt][/size]
  [size=9pt]has the Audioengine D1 [size=x-small]analogue output volume regulation????????[/size][/size]


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





melis123 said:


> [size=9pt]I am disappointed at the iBasso D7 the analogue output has no volume regulation.[/size]
> [size=9pt]so i can not connected to my active monitor loudspeakers.[/size]
> [size=9pt][/size]
> [size=9pt]has the Audioengine D1 [size=x-small]analogue output volume regulation????????[/size][/size]


 

 Don't your active monitor has its own volume control?
   
  The RCA output on the D7 is at line-level and is suitable for almost all circumstances except to connect it directly to a power amp.


----------



## melis123

Quote: 





			
				melis123 said:
			
		

> [size=9pt]I am disappointed at the iBasso D7 the analogue output has no volume regulation.[/size]
> [size=9pt]so i can not connected to my active monitor loudspeakers.[/size]
> [size=9pt]has the Audioengine D1 [size=small]analogue output volume regulation????????[/size][/size]


 

 Don't your active monitor has its own volume control? *NO*


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





melis123 said:


> Don't your active monitor has its own volume control? *NO*


 


  May I know which active monitor are you using? I am interested.


----------



## the_dong146

Also very interested in this discussion - anyone have any thoughts on these? A bonus if you have one as well regarding the Audinst HUD-MX1


----------



## WiR3D

Bumpity bump im also interested in this, for next month, that is.
   
  Well i need a optical input, so i think it will either be the d12 or the Nuforce uDac2 for me.


----------



## the_dong146

Just a small tip for people interested in these two - can't speak to an A/B (although headphoneaddict's review of the Audioengine D1 with a comparison to the iBasso D4 is a start point), however if you order the Audioengine D1 from Crutchfield and use coupon 3a825 it will be $20 off w/ free shipping (currently out of stock but can place order). By comparison there's an extra $22 shipping charge on the iBasso d7 from the official site . Leads to a $50+ difference


----------



## ayn

Thanks *the_dong146* for the heads up, just ordered one. I got this mainly so I won't have to plug audio jack into my Mac, instead they speakers and cans will go to the amp and USB to the back of my Thunderbolt display.


----------



## kwlinca

Something to consider other than these options is the HRT HeadStreamer.  It's got asynchronous USB and analog (post-dac) volume control. I use this with a few laptops running Fidelizer 2.1 & JRiver MC17 into UERMs.  The JRiver volume slider controls the analog attenuator in the HRT.  The only downside is the 24/96 limit.  Customer service is incredible; Kevin Halverson (CTO) even helped me optimize my JRiver settings.  The D7 carried too much electrical noise to be usable for me.  The D1 is reported here on HF to have to much gain (too loud) for custom IEMs.
   
  Key features are:
  Asynchronous USB
 up to 24 bit / 96 kHz
 Sample Rate / Mute LED Indicators
 High Performance Headphone Amplifier
 Digitally Controlled Analog Attentuator (under host control)
 HRT 1/2 meter USB cable and black velvet carry pouch
 61mm x 25mm x 76mm; 89g
  $139


----------



## Photogeo180

Hi there,
   
  This is a question for your ears.
  Any opinion about upgrading to either iBasso D7 or AudioEngine D1 from a humble and half-priced FiiO E10?
  I'm looking for an upgrade of my portable DAC/ampli at the price range of<$200 and wondering if there is any real upgrade for that money.
  Not a "placebo" upgrade according to the specs or the brand but one that ears and not eyes would appreciate!
  And please take me wrong, nothing bad with placebos but my very tight budget does not allow room for such things these days.
   
  Any users that have tried at least the FiiO and one of the others or even better all of them (optimism is always a good thing!) ?
   
  To Bluishgreen:
  I would much appreciate if you could post an update about your upgrade from the E10. Practically on the same boat as you a few weeks back... I totally agree that E10 is ok but muddled, I also listen with the nice and simple DT880 Pro.
   
  Thanks for your time guys, all the best
   
  G.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   (Windows laptop - Apple lossless files - J River MC17 - FiiO E10 - Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro)
   
   
  PS Please forgive my English, apparently not my mother tongue...


----------



## bluishgreen

Quote: 





photogeo180 said:


> To Bluishgreen:
> I would much appreciate if you could post an update about your upgrade from the E10. Practically on the same boat as you a few weeks back... I totally agree that E10 is ok but muddled, I also listen with the nice and simple DT880 Pro.
> 
> Thanks for your time guys, all the best
> ...


 

 The E10 is a pretty good DAC/amp for only around US$80--it was the first Fiio that I actually liked.  I haven't used it with any of my bigger phones in awhile, so I'm going on memory.  I wouldn't call it a huge difference, but it was definitely an upgrade in sound.  I'd say that, like the E10, the D7 is slightly warm, but I think that the D7's warmth doesn't congest things quite as much as the E10, so the D7 is a bit clearer--especially with the mids.  Probably the main difference I noticed was that the soundstage of the D7 is a bit more natural.  The E10 has a fairly big soundstage that sometimes sounded a bit artificial to me, with almost a reverb-like quality at times.  Because of this, I remember when going back-and-fourth between the two devices, the D7's soundstage sounded almost flat in comparison.  But in reality, the D7's soundstage is just more natural without trying to do too much.  The E10's amp is a bit more powerful than the D7's, although the D7 still powers my DT880's (250ohm) fine. 
   
  Hope this helps some.


----------



## Photogeo180

Quote: 





bluishgreen said:


> The E10 is a pretty good DAC/amp for only around US$80--it was the first Fiio that I actually liked.  I haven't used it with any of my bigger phones in awhile, so I'm going on memory.  I wouldn't call it a huge difference, but it was definitely an upgrade in sound.  I'd say that, like the E10, the D7 is slightly warm, but I think that the D7's warmth doesn't congest things quite as much as the E10, so the D7 is a bit clearer--especially with the mids.  Probably the main difference I noticed was that the soundstage of the D7 is a bit more natural.  The E10 has a fairly big soundstage that sometimes sounded a bit artificial to me, with almost a reverb-like quality at times.  Because of this, I remember when going back-and-fourth between the two devices, the D7's soundstage sounded almost flat in comparison.  But in reality, the D7's soundstage is just more natural without trying to do too much.  The E10's amp is a bit more powerful than the D7's, although the D7 still powers my DT880's (250ohm) fine.
> 
> Hope this helps some.


 


 Helps a lot!
  Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## nullstring

Also looking at these two right now.
  Just wanted to bump in case someone had something to say =)


----------



## AndyTheDrifter

Bumping this as well. Also looking at the Fiio E17.
  
  Edit: Steve Guttenberg of CNET likes the E17, and even the E10, better than the Audioengine D1.
   
  http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57381659-47/fiios-tiny-and-extraordinary-sounding-headphone-amplifiers/
   
  Quote: 





> Compared with the Audioengine D1 DAC/headphone amp ($160), the E10 sounded clearer, bigger, and better when I cranked the volume way up. Funny, the E10 was half the size of the D1, and when I switched on the bass boost the E10 stomped all over the D1. I started to see why the Fiio fanboys really love these amplifiers! The E10 rocks!... The E17 sounded even better than the E10. I could hear "deeper" into my recordings, so the quieter sounds of reverberation and ambience were newly evident. Bass was just as deep, but the tactile _feel_ of bass drums was remarkable.


 
   
  Take it FWIW.


----------



## bluishgreen

Quote: 





kwlinca said:


> Something to consider other than these options is the HRT HeadStreamer.  It's got asynchronous USB and analog (post-dac) volume control. I use this with a few laptops running Fidelizer 2.1 & JRiver MC17 into UERMs.  The JRiver volume slider controls the analog attenuator in the HRT.  The only downside is the 24/96 limit.  Customer service is incredible; Kevin Halverson (CTO) even helped me optimize my JRiver settings.  The D7 carried too much electrical noise to be usable for me.  The D1 is reported here on HF to have to much gain (too loud) for custom IEMs.


 
   
  I have both the ibasso D7 and the HeadStreamer.  While I would definitely recommend the HeadStreamer to anyone looking for a good unit under US$150, I still think the D7 has a more refined sound.  The HeadStreamer is pretty good quality--some people note it as a bit "treble hot", although I think I'd slate it more as a tad "presence hot" which by itself isn't too noticeable, but when A/B tested against the D7, sounds a bit harsher in comparison.
   
  The main thing is that the HeadStreamer is a more ad-hoc product.  While the D7 has various output jacks and a gain switch to make it more than just a headphone unit, the HeadStreamer has no extra output devices or features.  The HeadSteamer is simply a dead-simple headphone unit, and does it very well.  And the way it handles the volume control makes it even more simple--eliminating the confusion for many newcomers around how to handle multiple volumes in the chain.
   
  My only complaint with the HeadStreamer is that the amp is not very powerful, and is no louder than the built-in headphone jack on my MacBook Air, and so I sometimes have to put the volume to 100% when using my DT880's w/albums recorded at lower levels (however, I should point-out that the quality doesn't deteriorate at all, even at 100% volume).  I can definitely see the HeadStreamer as being great with IEMs, but bigger, harder-to-drive phones could be an issue.
   
  With shipping, the D7 was ~US$200 and only available direct from ibasso, while the HeadStreamer was only ~US$140 and available via various vendors on Amazon (and since I'm a Prime member, the shipping was free for me).  The D7 also has the goofy USB driver power warnings (see the "D7 first impressions" thread) since it uses a newer USB sound standard than most devices, and around 1/3 of the time when I come out of sleep mode, I have to reboot my Air to get it to recognize the D7 again--more of a nuisance than anything, but the HeadStreamer has no such issues (it "just works").
   
  Basically, if the price difference isn't an issue and you're specifically looking at sound quality (unless of course, you prefer a slightly higher treble/presence signature) and/or want the flexibility of all the other output options and having a 192kHz sample rate, then the D7 is the way to go.  However, if you just want a simple, headphone-only DAC/amp unit with high-quality sound, and want a somewhat lower price point, then the HeadStreamer is definitely a really good option if you don't have really hard-to-drive phones.  In terms of someone looking for a similar entry-level unit, I'd put the HeadStreamer above the Fiio E10 (usually ~US$75) in terms of sound quality (a bit clearer overall and a more natural soundstage) although the E10 has a somewhat more powerful amp (maybe by ~20%) and has bass boost functionality.


----------



## RedBull

Nice impression bluishgreen! really usefull, at least for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Focker

Nice to see the D1 getting some discussion time...I picked one up a couple months ago and love it. Very tough to beat this DAC at it's price point, and even slightly above it. 
   
  Here's a good review for those interested: http://www.avguide.com/review/audioengine-d1-dacheadphone-amp-playback-54
   
  I use it mainly as a stand-alone DAC, but honestly I'm really impressed by the headamp section, as well. My Grado PS500s sound remarkably good out of it.


----------



## Deathwish238

Anymore opinions would be useful. The Headstreamer looks quite nice, nice to see it's made in the USA too. It has a PCM1793 which is interesting to see too.


----------



## dcolaco

Hey guys,
   
  I can find a d1 for $140 brand new in a store, should i go for it. I am looking to buy the dt770 pro 80 ohm headphones and i was looking to spend less than 200 for an amp/dac combo. I dont have my headphones yet but at this price i figure why not. The optical is an added bonus as i will be using it with an xbox and a macbook pro. Will it even drive the 250 ohm versions adequately?


----------



## adamlr

Quote: 





dcolaco said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I can find a d1 for $140 brand new in a store, should i go for it. I am looking to buy the dt770 pro 80 ohm headphones and i was looking to spend less than 200 for an amp/dac combo. I dont have my headphones yet but at this price i figure why not. The optical is an added bonus as i will be using it with an xbox and a macbook pro. Will it even drive the 250 ohm versions adequately?


 

 bumping this up again as i too have dt770s, mine are 250 ohm and im looking for a dac/amp that can power them to higher than necessary volumes. i play around with an equalizer very often and i sometimes boost bass from 3-10 db. this is why i need more power than actually necessary, because of subsequent loss of volume to other frequencies.
   
  currently trying to make up my mind between the audioengine d1 and the ibasso d7. any input?


----------

